
Pinterest funding round values group at $11bn – FT.com - chkuendig
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9edf311a-cc24-11e4-beca-00144feab7de.html#axzz3UcowXFOW
======
h43k3r
How is Pinterest earning money?

